# are 84-86 300zx speakers 5.25 all the way around?



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I know the back two speakers are 5.25", are the ones in the door also 5.25"? I'm thinkin' yes, but dont want to take off the door panel to check. :hal:


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> I know the back two speakers are 5.25", are the ones in the door also 5.25"? I'm thinkin' yes, but dont want to take off the door panel to check. :hal:


Just FYI, they are 5.25" all the way around.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Just FYI, they are 5.25" all the way around.


I dont know if there is a difference, but my 88 was 6.5 in the front.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Really? I wish I had 6.5" holes in mine. But mine is just 5.25". The guy that owned the car before me just set a pair of 6.5"s in the rear, not even screwed in. I thought about getting some 5.25" to 6.5" converter disks, thingys'. But I decided not to.


----------



## BobbyJ (Nov 26, 2005)

alot of speaker warehouses or shops as well as autozone and etc should be able to tell you your speaker size..front and rear...thats how i found out for mines


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> The guy that owned the car before me just set a pair of 6.5"s in the rear, not even screwed in.


Haha. :thumbdwn: Did the older ones come with the option for a 6 speaker system or somthing? I thought I heard something about that; that it had component tweeters or something. Is yours like that?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I dunno' if they did or not. But I havent found any more than 4 speakers.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Check crutchfield for sizing specs and mounting depth on your car. Several places sell adaptors to fit anything to any hole, or you could make an adaptor out of mdf.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

Well I checked for the speaker sizes from several places for my 94 Sentra. Eevry place told me 6.5 rear 5.25 front. Well the rear was right, but the front door speakers had some retarded Nissan exclusive size, and 5.25 fell right through the hole. So basically what I had to do was buy another pair of 6.5s and custom drill the holes for the speakers into my door panel. They mounted quite nice. :thumbup:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

^^ Yeah, that retarded size is 6.75" on many Nissans. Usually a 6.5" with a little fanagling will do the trick, like you said.


----------

